# Drone Bee Foraging??



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of what appears to be a drone working the mums. I watched for awhile and he just went from flower to flower. I saw one on a different day working the same flowers. I thought they did not forage but I am still learning!


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm wondering if he got kicked out of a hive, and is looking for food - any food. When you're starving...

Tony P.


----------



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

Hoverfly???


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

I believe what you are looking at is something called a drone fly, which looks like a drone honey bee.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not a bee, but a fly. It's a mimic.


----------



## VanIslander (Aug 19, 2013)

Great pics, BTW.... I'd be interested to know what kind of camera gear/setup you used for them?


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought at first it was a fly be the eyes but then the rest of it looked like a honey bee so I was confused! I am glad to know now that it is a fly!! The camera I used is a Panasonic FZ-150.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's okay. It's beneficial to the fly for those observing it to be confused and mistaken.


----------

